# Why you Shouldn't take your dogs to Work



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Or maybe why I shouldn't take my dogs to work. 
I had some girls in the studio today and did a fairy and angel shoot. 

Well Goldie is a girl, and I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Melissa. Goldie looks so beautiful.. You really take some great pics.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Rita!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Those are adorable . she could be a Victoria's Secret Angel Havanese Calendar girl 
Too cute !!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I really love looking at your photo's, Melissa. Thanks for sharing with all of us!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, so pretty  I always love when you share your pictures with us, they are always so lovely and you always seem to get the right shot.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa - your pictures are wonderful is always and Goldie really does look like a little angel.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Anytime you want to take Mirabel to work just let me konw,  Your pictures are gorgeous!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What I wouldnt do to be able to get pics like those!! Gorgeous!! I just wish I could get my three to sit still at the same time! Mission Impossible!
Laurie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh I would love it if my pictures came out that nice! Lately all my shots make everyone reddish brown.  The new wood floor must reflect or something. Goldie looks glamerous!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

All I can say is WOW and Beautiful!

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, I wish my 2 would sit still long enough for me to take pics like that. Bravo to you and Goldie. She is beautiful.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Melissa, I just love the first one with the reflection. Beautiful. Can you share one of the girls?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ooh Melissa....you have outdone yourself this time! I agree with Deb....love, love, love the first shot....so angelic! I'm in the same boat with everyone else....how do you get them to be still? I don't live too far away from you.....I need to pay you a visit with Valentino! Vicki


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, these pictures are stunning, Melissa!! Absolutely gorgeous! Your pooches are the luckiest Havs I know - hope they know it!  lol 
I LOVE when you take your dogs to work ..... and then share with us what you ended up doing with them.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa...this is a GREAT reason to take your dogs to work!That's a perk!Goldie looks just awesome in her wings!I just know she's earned them!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes I will post the girls! And THANK YOU everyone!!! Trust me, it took some time for them to stay still. They are a handful as puppies, but I have been doing their pics since they came home, so they know to just get it over with.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

i absolutely love the first photo, kindo of like a havanese rorschach test


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LMAO, exactly what i was thinking Missy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*taking havs to work*

WOW!!! Those are adorable!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

:bump:

Bumping this for Shannon, Ill post the pics in the Gallery.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh And Hillary wanted me to bring the dogs in today, so they are going to the studio with me. Maybe its time for Tutus?


hehe


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh thank you thank you thank you Melissa!! Goldie is sooooo sweet i cant stand it!!


----------

